# French Pastries like the ones in Japan



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Let me explain...In Japan, I am sure this was inspired by the British tea, alot of people have a 3:00 snack (Oyatsu). When I was little, we went to a pastry shop and tea room that had the most wonderful French pastries (Strawberries, Lemon, Mocha, and even the chestnut flavored Monte Blanc) with the fluffiest and lightest whipped cream frosting on it.You could really taste the cream. Does anyone know what I am talking about. Better yet does anyone have the recipe for this great frosting? I am primarily interested in the Strawberry cake.There is a Oriental bakery about 1 hour from where I live that creates these goodies, but aquiring a recipe has been unsuccessful. Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I love those pastries. Those type of cakes are very popular in Vancouver,BC. It used to be just a couple of Chinese bakeries that sold them with Mango and Strawberry being the most popular, but now there seems to be many more places to buy them. Aren't most of them just different flavored bavarians with a moistened sponge? Been a while since I've had one. For the whipped cream, the stabilized whipped cream recipe (using a little gelatin) in Beranbaum's Cake Bible came pretty close I thought.


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Risa, 
Thank you for this great start, I will definitely check out Beranbaum's Cake Bible. Yes I believe you are right on with the bavarian and the moistened sponge. Now that I think about it that is exactly what it was. The strawberry cake had strawberries inside as well as on top. 
Thanks again.


----------

